# how to get an nie number



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi how do i obtain an nie when i get to spain, do i have to be a resident before i can apply or are there any perticular documents i need any advice will be appreciated tia


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You can apply for an NIE the moment you arrive. There are two types, a non resident NIE and a resident NIE. You'll need the NIE for purchasing a Spanish mobile phone for instance. Bank accounts can be opened with either type but we found that we had a non-resident NIE with a 'resident' bank account which they froze after three months until we got our residencia NIDE. Either way, once you have the number it stays with you for life. So if you get a non resident NIE you can transfer it later to the residencia type but the number wil stay the same. All you have to do is go to your local police station (in Spain, not West Midlands), use the forms you'll find on this site and apply. Depending on where you are you might get the NIE immediately or have to wait up to 7 days. When you first apply, the usual system is they process your application and then give you a set of forms. You have to take these to a bank, pay the fee, then return to the police station with the forms which will have been stamped by the bank to say you have paid.


----------



## livoshka (Sep 19, 2012)

You have to go to the police station


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

livoshka said:


> You have to go to the police station


in fact you go to the extranjería - which is _sometimes _to be found in a National Police station

there'd be no point whatsoever going to the Guardia Civil or the Policía Local


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

nanny san said:


> Hi how do i obtain an nie when i get to spain, do i have to be a resident before i can apply or are there any perticular documents i need any advice will be appreciated tia


it would help if you said which are you are moving to, then we could tell you which police station you need to go to  




xabiachica said:


> in fact you go to the extranjería - which is _sometimes _to be found in a National Police station
> 
> there'd be no point whatsoever going to the Guardia Civil or the Policía Local


hehe.. correctomundo Xabia


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

spanish_lad said:


> it would help if you said which are you are moving to, then we could tell you which police station you need to go to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will be staying in alhaurin de la torre


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nanny san said:


> will be staying in alhaurin de la torre


from our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

a link with the extranjerías listed

Extranjería en las Delegaciones del Gobierno :: Secretaría de Estado de Administraciones Públicas ::


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nanny san said:


> will be staying in alhaurin de la torre


 Malaga!!

http://www.google.es/search?q=polic...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a its a b***** to park tho!


Jo xxx


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

jojo said:


> Malaga!!
> 
> policia nacional malaga - Buscar con Google its a b***** to park tho!
> 
> ...


thanks to you all


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

jojo said:


> Malaga!!
> 
> policia nacional malaga - Buscar con Google its a b***** to park tho!
> 
> ...


thanks jojo that made me smile!


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

look it up on google maps. 

go into malaga from the n340 - go past the airport, and take the right hand lanes that say "ronda de malaga" or "centro de transporte" etc. this takes you onto the motorway. go past carrefour. go along the motorway and stay on the right. take the turning marked "centro de malaga / centro de transportes / cartama". so you are coming off the motorway, move to the right hand lane and go up the "off ramp". 

you are now 100m from the national police station in malaga. 

go down that road, and get into the right hand lane. you need to be on the far right at the first set of traffic lights. the big building on your right hand side is the police station. 

take a right and go off the little roundabout thing (watch for pedestrians crossing without looking lol) and then take the first right that you come to. as if you are going "around" the police building. follow the road around to the left and turn imedietly left, theres a cafe on the corner, then a car park - you need to "mount the pavement" to get into it, but its ok - theres a disabled guy there that charges you 1€ for the day. 

dump the car there, then start walking back. you´ll go past the bar on the corner (nice sandwiches and coffee), but before you cross the road, look over the road to the left, theres a bank, you´ll need to remember that for later. 

then walk around the police building on the rght hand side, the way you just drove in, and you´ll see the queue - you want the "european" queue i guess? the "non-european" one is alot longer, lots of morrocans there. if there aren´t two queues, walk striaght to the front and ask the police man "donde tengo k ir para Ne-aay" .. and he´ll let you thru the doors. the "eu" queue is straight ahead of the entrance. 

oh, and you need to be there at 8am. at the latest. 

good luck


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

:clap2:


spanish_lad said:


> look it up on google maps.
> 
> go into malaga from the n340 - go past the airport, and take the right hand lanes that say "ronda de malaga" or "centro de transporte" etc. this takes you onto the motorway. go past carrefour. go along the motorway and stay on the right. take the turning marked "centro de malaga / centro de transportes / cartama". so you are coming off the motorway, move to the right hand lane and go up the "off ramp".
> 
> ...


:clap2: wow thank you so much for that information it will be really helpful , just booked my ferry for 24th oct , should arrive about 29th as we are driving from calais with our pets in the motorhome. when we get set up and settled will be straight doewn there to sort it all out. will keep you all posted


----------



## NathanInSpain (Sep 23, 2012)

thrax said:


> You'll need the NIE for purchasing a Spanish mobile phone for instance. .


Just for added info... I found that you can get a mobile phone with a Spanish without a NIE through Lebera. They tend to sell them at dedicated stands in train and bus stations and such. All I had to do was give my passport. Maybe you were just referring to contract mobiles though...


----------

